# Bathtub Reliners



## BobR (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone had experience with bathtub reliners? I have seen displays in shopping malls and they look great but I wonder durable they are and how well the surface holds up?

Thanks
BobR


----------



## mickmar (Dec 14, 2005)

BobR, if you have children I wouldn't recommend one. We had one installed a couple years ago and so far so good. The material is a lot softer than a regular tub, you have to be careful to never use an abrasive cleaner as it will scratch very easily, just a liquid cleaner. Just the wife and I so it still looks like new. We had the old tub refinished, it was guarnteed for 5 years and that is about how long it lasted. The reliner was about $500, Much less expensive than having a new tub installed. Mick.


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 17, 2005)

MikMar about said it all.  Tub liners are vinyl and scratch easily --can't just scrub them with Comet if stains build up and every tub needs cleaning.  The same can be said for tub refinishing, although it's actually an epoxy coating instead of a vinyl cover.  It's your dime, take your chances.


----------



## BobR (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. That doesn't surprise me at all. Most of the newer houses I see use a vinyl type shower and tub insert. I remodeled a shower with ceramic tile and it has held up quite well. But the grout requires maintenance from time to time. 

Sounds like the tub liners may do as well as the vinyl products being used in new houses.


----------



## taconick (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know if you have already done anything with your tub, but I am a comercial installer for a company called Am-Bath, I install bath tub liners and shower surrounds in hotels accross the country, I have done thousands of them. I also occasionally replace ones that we have put in previous and now is time for them to be replaced. Most of the ones that I replace have been in place for 15+ years.  First of all the liners are made out of an acryllic not vinyl. They are very resistant to chips and the like, They do scratch if not cared for properly but so does the fiberglass that they put in new homes now days. However major scratches can be repaired rather painlessly, unlike fiberglass which is very expensive to repair. 
 Our company has franchises that go under the name of ReBath. Our liners are warrantied for 5 years and they give you a list of approved cleaners. 
Another advatage is cost, you can have one of these done 3 or 4 times before you approach the cost of a new tub, or shower surround, that gives you about 30+ years of use out of one tub. Second they don't require a plumber, and the whole replacement can be done in about an hour, (20 minutes if I do it he he he). So there you go. Hope every thing works out for you if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## eclypes2002 (Mar 6, 2007)

but you for to tell them your wall surrounds scrath they do not hold up and you do not warrenty your caulking, that is about a 1/4 inch around, and that when a house settles the ceiling tile peice comes undone i wrked for REBATH as a sales manager, very bad constomer sales response to install. Terrible communication in Everett, Wa Ted Cooper is the owner. We use to have to get customer discounts and give away the product because the install was done inproperly.


----------



## eclypes2002 (Mar 6, 2007)

There is an old phrase and it still holds true today when you look at the cost of a shower install you begin to see that installing the real thing moght be better due to the mark up.
wall surrounds wittch cost $60.00

marked up 1200

new valves $38.00 marked up 600 install.
tub liners 1200.00 for a 60.00 part wow do the math i would go to lowes and purchhase my own and set the tile for the time it takes for the other compant to  set up the install you have just learned how to successfully remodel your bathroom and it really is easy once you have the valve and tub installed they have tob manufactures that have ove 600 tubs for sale you name it just messure and go.plus when you sell your house is it better to have new or refurbished. kind of like having a rebuilt engine its never the same.


----------



## Graham (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob I have had the same people that do the tub replacement install a tub surround. The material is polystyrene and like the responders have said, you can't use abrasive cleaners on it. But, you shouldn't use them on porcelain either. A friend has had a new tub fitted over her old one for 10 years now and it still looks great.
Graham
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca


----------

